# Best Material For Shaft Running In Bronze Sleeve Bearing?



## CluelessNewB (Apr 19, 2013)

I starting back work on my Atlas MF mill.  The jack shaft that rides on two bronze bushings will need replacement along with the two bushings.  It's a simple 5/8" shaft with a few milled flats.  What would be the best material to use for a replacement shaft?

Thanks!


----------



## twstoerzinger (Apr 19, 2013)

AISI 1045 steel is commonly used for drive shafting. It is readily available, low cost and fairly easy to machine. It has the toughness required for drive shaft use. There are many other alloys used, but for the jack shaft on a small lathe, I recommend 1045.
If the shaft will run directly in the bronze bushings, then the shaft needs to be well finished where it runs in the bearings. 1045 cold drawn rounds are available TGP (turned ground and polished) so you don't have to do the finishing yourself. All you need to do is cut to length and machine the flats. One source that I have used is Discount Steel  http://discountsteel.com  They are happy to deal retail and to ship small orders. Otherwise, check with any steel supplier in your area.

Terry S.


----------

